# Online Visa Status - " Applicant Approved,



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

Online Visa Status - " Applicant Approved

Hey guys...My Online visa status changed to " Applicant Approved "...

Many Many thanks to Steafo, Rangola, Ang, ELH, Hariii , Mr.india, Amsalam, Yinal, Kaz, Dolly, riversandlakes , Zenji, M.Omar, BioHacker & my new found Sri Lankan friend Chand
( very sorry If I have missed anyone)

My knowledge on visa process has been upto date thanks to this wonderful site & you guys...

Most of You Indian guys rock this forum by providing immense support...:clap2:

Below is my timeline :-

Moving from Sri Lanka
Visa type applied 175 
ASCO Oracle Specialist -CSL-HIGH RISK
Assement Approved Oct 2008 ( with in 2 months of lodgement)
GOT MARRIED ,IELTS DONE
Visa Application lodged 10th June 09
CO Assigned 19th November 09
Medicals & PCC Requested 22nd November 09
Medicals & PCC submited 07th December 09
Medicals Reffered 14th December 09
Informed to extend Pass Port 23rd December 09
Medicals Finalized 08th Jan
Visa Status Online changed to "Applicant Approved" 21st Jan 09
Area Migrating to - Melbourne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Sihan

congratulations. 

this forum is what it is cos of those who keep coming back even after being settled. I hope you dont stop visiting the forum and sharing your experiences.

cheers
anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

please update the timeline thread if you have not alredy


----------



## Roofi (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Sihan
Congrats man!!!! Best of luck for your new dream land.

Cheers !!!!!
Roofi


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:



Sihan said:


> Online Visa Status - " Applicant Approved
> 
> Hey guys...My Online visa status changed to " Applicant Approved "...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Sihan...this is fabulous...wonder why santa had to delay this "gift"!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats, mate! Here to a new beginning!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey congrats..


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats man


----------



## chand (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Sihan

Congratulations and all the very best. When are you hoping to make the move? 

Chand


:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Buddy.....I am very happy for you and I want to wish you good luck as you will now enter a new country with new life. Life in new place might not necessarily be easy in the begining, I wish you good luck and hope to see you well settled in australia soon. 

Congratulations again.


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations, what a good month we are having!

good luck with the move


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:



Sihan said:


> Online Visa Status - " Applicant Approved
> 
> Hey guys...My Online visa status changed to " Applicant Approved "...


----------



## BioHacker (Nov 13, 2009)

Congratulations my friend. Nice to hear good news from a fellow applicant.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sihan said:


> Online Visa Status - " Applicant Approved
> 
> Hey guys...My Online visa status changed to " Applicant Approved "...
> 
> ...


Congradulations !!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

A well deserved reward, congratulations Sihan !!!!!!  keep visiting the forum  .......... n happy migration lane:


----------

